# New Forum Look - I LIKE it!



## KAYLINDA (Mar 2, 2009)

I saw the thread of all those who did not like the look...who does like it?  I for one think it looks refreshing and "happy" where the older blue one looked the same as many other forums.  I'm glad there's a choice for us all!


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2009)

Kaylinda, I like it a lot. My only complaint is the green colour. BLECH! I'm hoping to persuade Andy to use a different shade of blue as a contrast colour. The green just looks a bit too much like...well...baby stuff. *shudder*


----------



## callie (Mar 2, 2009)

I _reallllllly _like the new look!  Even the green  - maybe that's 'cause I don't have any babies in my life...

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't mind the green color.  Maybe different monitors show it in different shades.  The new look has grown on me.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry.  I have to say it.  The green is awful.  On both my computers it shows as a nasty pukie green.

I've tried off an on to use the new format, but my eyes can only take it for a little while and I have to return to the old format.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 8, 2009)

Green is supposed to be calming to the eyes, that is why in some colour schemes, especially in the bedroom, it is suppose to calm you down so you can sleep. 

I like green and blue, but then that is just me. And since I had not been here for quite sometime until of late, I really like the site's changes, especially the tomatoes with the chopping board.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 8, 2009)

There are shades of blue and green that are wonderful, but these aren't them.  I do wish I liked the look because I know a lot of work went into it but the overall feel is Cartoon Wikipedia and that doesn't work for me.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 8, 2009)

I keep trying it, but so far I always go back to the original look. I see all the work that has gone into the new look. So sorry.


----------

